# How awful do you guys feel this time of year...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

with those commercials. You know the ones, that show animals in shelters, waiting for a home. recieving medical care thanks to your donatoins.

Do any of you do anything like that?

Im very broke and cant even afford technically all of my own medications or i would think about it.

But then, i remember a TV show ive seen, that looked into PETA... and found that they put down mass amounts of animals they bring in. (went into their financial records and found they purchased multiple resturant sized walk in freezers... hmmm what are those for. among other facts). Its called Penn and Teller's Bullspit with an H if your interested in looking it up on youtube (specifically season 2 episode 1). it really gets you thinking about things. (ill warn you though there is a small portion of it that shows animal cruelty, but only about 30 seconds which you could easlily skip over. there is no audio as they talk over it)

But just wondering if you guys sponsor or anything, and how you feel about it.

Honestly i remember thinking this topic before, but i dont believe ive actually said anything on here before. So i figured i'd see what people think about the whole idea. Honesly if i was rich and i knew it all went to good, i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to donate to all of these organizations... even if i dont live in that area! but, this video would make me think twice about it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Apparently we arent allowed to edit anymore past 5 minutes.

just wanted to say the youtube part i was talking about is part 3 of that episode


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I donate... time. I volunteer weekly at the cat sanctuary, about 5 hours a week. I don't donate money, but if I had extra I know I would, those commercials are so sad. 

As far as PETA goes, they're extremists. Nothing would surprise me, but I've also learned not to believe everything I hear online. It could be a fabrication, it could only be telling a half truth, it could be true. I know it's hard to place faith in organisations, knowing they're doing the right thing. Just recently a rescue here that had its founder and who know how my others involved arrested for STEALING dogs and claiming they were neglected with some phoney story andselling them. Some may have been, but there were also accounts of owners desperately trying to find their dogs, saying they were well cared for. And this organisation was legitimate and well known, licensed and everything, a lot of people donated to it thinking it was great cause.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When we adopted Murphy in 2008, we were really torn about whether to get one cat or two, and ended up deciding on one. There's nothing more satisfying to me than getting a cat out of a cage. Murphy was a "must be an only cat," so it worked well.

BUT, having decided to go with one cat instead of two, I decided then that I would instead donate the money I would have spent on a second cat to rescue organizations, and that's what I've been doing ever since. There are so many deserving organizations, both locally and nationally.....I wish I could just sit around and write checks all day, but unfortunately there is a limit to it.

And in answer to your original question, yes, I feel terrible seeing those sad commercials on TV. I lunge for the remote to change the channel. I really think people would be more motivated to give money if they showed the positive, upbeat side of things, like animals getting adopted, than to make us feel like crap!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That's why I enjoy reading Best Friends materials. They keep it positive, upbeat and with hope.

Those commercials rip at my heart. I refuse to give money to organizations which solicit funds with pictures of depressed, abused, hopeless looking animals. 

I see enough of that in real life tnr and rescue to want to see it all over again on tv.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely. 

Have you ever seen the Best Friends videos about the Vicktory Dogs? These are the 22 fighting dogs they took from the Michael Vick fighting operation, then deemed to be the worst cases. These videos just brighten my whole day.

The Greatest Vicktory, Part 1 - YouTube

The Greatest Vicktory, Part 2 - YouTube

Talk about appealing to your happy place.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

October said:


> There's nothing more satisfying to me than getting a cat out of a cage.
> 
> And in answer to your original question, yes, I feel terrible seeing those sad commercials on TV. I lunge for the remote to change the channel. I really think people would be more motivated to give money if they showed the positive, upbeat side of things, like animals getting adopted, than to make us feel like crap!


I also adopted cats from a shelter. Azalia and Egypt were both adopted from the ASPCA. And yes, it's a wonderful feeling to know that they are now in good homes where they are loved, fed, and spoiled rotten. As a continuum to that initial donation, I also purchased gift certificates from there to give to friends who needed a companion. Even if they don't use the certificates, the shelter still gets the donation. My daughter also used to volunteer at another cat shelter...so no, I don't sign up for regular donations, but we do give in our own doable way.

As far as the second part of the above quote, unfortunately, for the vast majority of people, guilt works way better as a motivator than keeping the momentum of a good thing going. The commercials seek to bring awareness to those who hide from the truth or are just ignorant to what really goes on, and even this is an uphill battle. I don't feel that the commercials should make us feel like crap, but remind us how lucky the pets we have rescued are that someone cared enough to give and get them out of a bad situation. When you watch these, you should feel validated that you did the right thing by rescuing an animal in need.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

HSUS is another big scam. They have no shelters and they pad their own pockets with the donations they receive. Only 2% of the money goes to the animals.  donate to the shelters directly!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got Mia ( nad all the cats I have ever had) from the APL (Animal Protective League). I traveled 70 miles (one way) to get her because I wanted to support them. I dont have any left over money at the end of the month but I have supported them with used towels, blanket throws, old collars and food that my cats wont eat. These are all things that they are hurting for. So I try to play my part. :love2


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Ive thought about donating to our local shelter - many times. but hten i started to wonder if our donations would be used to purchase the Euth formula... which i would never want to support when its done to healthy animals.

We did bring in the bags of kitten food that Boo wouldnt eat though. and paper towels and stuff one time.

When we did donate - well its a long story - we technically didnt but the local hospital that my dog and dad used to visit all the time, after they heard about our situation took up a donation called "Max's Pennies". they basically collected pennies for a certain amount of time, rolled them all up and brought them in as a donation to the humane society here. It was totalled to more than $500!!! But, it went into a part called the "adoption funds". but not sure what all that includes.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

I adopted 2 of my now cats from a shelter but not my local one. i do donate to the county shelter where I live thought the CFC. I also lunge for the remote when those comericals come on of the ASPCA or whatever. I can't watch them, it breaks my heart.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

There are so many cats in need and in shelters that it is impossible to rescue all of them. I rescued both of my kittens two weeks apart from a rescue. I intended to only get one but Sophie's littermate anna broke my heart. She was in the rescue for ages and no one wanted her. The rescue was desperate to adopt her as she was in a cage practically her whole life so I ended up going back and saving her... best decision of my life. :heartI also try to donate to them a few bucks here and there when I can but there are many ways to help. Other than money you can donate used cat items, food, volunteer. Every litte bit helps.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I can barely take care of me and my cats. So I donate my time to the local rescue group.

The rescue group I volunteer for is a little tiny one, run by only 3 directors (who do NOT get paid!) and random volunteers from the community. People always say "Oh, I want to help", but always find an excuse not to.
Like today, yet AGAIN a volunteer didn't show up to help clean at the shelter...so I did it all by myself and it took over 3 hours (and I was too tired/sore and actually quit without doing some of the chores...sweeping, draining the bucket that catches drips from the leaky pipe by the back door, and laundry of blankets).
Our funds are so low, that we are usually a good $1,000 in debt with vet bills... we rescue too many, and don't adopt out enough (or get enough donations) to make ends meet.
The only time we euthanize is if the animal is sick/hurt and suffering too much that any treatment would just prolong the end anyway. 

We don't even have a proper "shelter". We rent a couple of spare back rooms from the vet for $200 a month (typical rent is well over $1,000+ a month!) plus we also pay the utilities we use too. We would love to get our own building, if only for the fact that we could then qualify for a lot of grants and funding...but it seems we need that to get the required building! Catch 22


----------



## Glitched (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks to people's interest in adopting cats, I get to foster many of the ones that were stuck in low adoption rate, high-kill rural shelters and bring them to the DC area where, in time, they find forever homes.  

It may be strange and a little naive of me, but I prefer fostering to owning my own pets. Some day in the future, I might decide to 'settle', but I like being able to 'window shop' for a while before making the purchase, so to speak. It's been a pretty amazing and emotionally fulfilling ride so far, being able to bond with such a variety of cats.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw a pin on Pinterest awhile ago with a picture of Sarah McLaughlin (from the commercial). The caption read, "I'm Sarah McLaughlin, and I'm about to ruin your whole ******* day". It is true, it ruins my day every time. 

We got both cats from a shelter and whenever we do purges of treats and toys they don't use they go there. I wanted to volunteer but the interview process and commitments they expect are extreme.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I saw a pin on Pinterest awhile ago with a picture of Sarah McLaughlin (from the commercial). The caption read, "I'm Sarah McLaughlin, and I'm about to ruin your whole ******* day". It is true, it ruins my day every time.


That is hysterical and sad at the same time, but so true.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Since Paizly was my own pet, I was perfectly willing to "rotate" fosters. As I am only allowed 2 cats at my place, I could only do one at a time. Well, I got stuck with Lily, who never got adopted (black, adult, got all grumpy at adoption events cuz she was stuck in a cage). So now I can't anymore.... er, I'm not supposed to! LOL
I have fostered 3 sets of kittens. Yes they're cute and fun, but I never really got attached...I think it's because I DO already have my own pet, and I know that they'll go into homes and be taken care of.

Well... okay, I got attached to Zinny. But I did adopt out her siblings, so it wasn't a total failure! LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My two are adopted and both of them were long term residents at their shelters that no one else wanted. Those people's loss was definitely my gain. 

I don't usually give to the local shelter as they get subsidized by local government and large donations of foods from Science Diet so instead I give any extra food/litter/toys to the local feral rescue group. It's any cat food my guys decide they are sick of, litter they don't like, toys that they won't play with...stuff like that. 

I agree about the commercials about dying/sick pets. I understand what they are trying to do and perhaps it's necessary to reach the masses who don't think about such things but I do and they upset me to no end.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a sinus infection and my ear has been plugged up for 2 weeks now so I feel terrible.

I cover my eyes when the Sarah Mclachlan ads come on so I don't feel worse.

Yep, Peta is horrible and the HSUS is almost as bad but that doesn't mean you should buy anything Penn and Teller have to say. Or at least not Penn, he's just filling time and making money. Teller doesn't say anything.

I stuff money into the donation bottle for a local resuce/fostering program called Save Our Stray's when I go to Petsmart. Big bills so that somoene is shocked and delighted at the help for kitties. My Vet does work for SOS so I know they're legit.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Its hard not to believe some of what theyre saying though. Because like, therye not googling this stuff... they have legitimate reciepts and stuff... i do believe those stats they list are real. (that they put down about 2 3rds of who they bring in)

Thats not to say all shelters do, but peta at least does


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

We change the channel here too when those commercials come on. I also prefer to snatch up whichever kitty is closest and snuggle them, telling them how lucky they are, they never seem to appreciate it though lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Claiken said:


> ... but peta at least does


IMO, they are the biggest load of crap and dirtiest group out there. Where to hypocritical for me.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Those commercials get to me, too. But I've always wondered if those animals did find homes or were they pts?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I see those commercials and it makes me very sad. But then again I work with a rescue and I *live* the reality of it... and it makes me even sadder. It's so frustrating... if only all people would just spay and neuter their pets.


----------

